# 1980 Schwinn Cruiser



## Vbushnell (Feb 25, 2018)

Started as a Schwinn Cruiser five. 
Now Schwinn Cruiser two with automatic kickback Bendix hub.  Set of fat franks tires.
New Decals and gold head badge with1980 date code.  Added Vans kool stop brake shoes and Bmx black/gold Izumi chain   Downtube decal customized with “N Kildare Cycle Shop” logo.  Seat, bars, pedals, and grips with skull end caps all after market parts   Bike was Wet sanded bringing out the red primer and character flaws of the OG paint   Sealed with ultraviolet resistant clear coat over the Decals. All mechanics cleaned/tuned/tweaked/packed with new lube.   Very smooth rider with perfect working two speed automatic back hub.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2018)

I like the gold decals. Did you make those or have them made?


----------



## Vbushnell (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks. 
I bought the decals off eBay. Seller eBay handle Igon-sales.   I modified the down tube decal to add my logo.  So these are vinyl.  Which I typically do not use.  I prefer the water transfer.  But I could not find what I wanted in Water transfer.  This decal set was made of high quality vinyl, I was happy with the results.  
My wife has a Cricut, and does crafts with vinyl.  She was able to make the modifications for me on the decal.   The Cricut is a handy machine to have.  Make signs like one I use with most of my pics. Make t-shirts and vinyl decals for bikes.  Here is a shirt she made with her Cricut.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 25, 2018)

.....  Your Wife does nice work!


----------



## runningbarre (Mar 17, 2018)

I see a tee shirt sale coming!


----------

